# Advice



## Shearer (Jan 1, 2018)

Hey can I use just test e 500 on my first pin cycle?? Or cud I run sd for 4 weeks then test the rest?? 12 weeks cycle in total


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Shearer said:


> Hey can I use just test e 500 on my first pin cycle?? Or cud I run sd for 4 weeks then test the rest?? 12 weeks cycle in total


 Just test is fine but no problem in doing both

Weeks 1-4 SD

Weeks 1-12 Test E @ 500mg

Hope you have AI & SERMS ready


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

T3RBO said:


> Just test is fine but no problem in doing both
> 
> Weeks 1-4 SD
> 
> ...


 Pretty much this bit I'd use the sd the last month give you a better look when your already looking fuller from the test, plus you probably be hitting a plateau by week 8 so might give you a little push on.


----------



## Shearer (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks for the advice bud much appreciated eh


----------



## Shearer (Jan 1, 2018)

What mg of sd Ed will I do? Was thinking 40??


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Shearer said:


> What mg of sd Ed will I do? Was thinking 40??


 Good protocol is 10/20/30/40

@Sparkey has some excellent info on this and supps required

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/303749-super-t5-ect-with-health-issues/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=5754894&embedComment=5754894&embedDo=findComment#comment-5754894


----------



## Shearer (Jan 1, 2018)

What oral would anyone recommend to run along side test to bulk?? I have got clomid 50mg and nolva 20 mg one tub of each will the do? For a pct?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Shearer said:


> What oral would anyone recommend to run along side test to bulk?? I have got clomid 50mg and nolva 20 mg one tub of each will the do? For a pct?


 Anadrol


----------



## Shearer (Jan 1, 2018)

That's oxys they are a bit heavy on the liver what elce bud


----------



## Shearer (Jan 1, 2018)

Four weeks blast and six week cruise 2ml of test e 250 and a oral in the in the four weeks??


----------

